# Best place to buy 5D Mark III



## myone (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

What is the best place to buy a 5D Mark III right now? I know Canon has start shipping after the light leak fix and I know some are getting their cameras already. 

Anybody out there just placed order recently and received the camera already? If so, where did you buy it from? If pre-ordered, how long is the wait? Adorama? Amazon? or BH?

Thanks guys, trying to get one but not sure where to order it from.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 8, 2012)

I'm also ready to pull the trigger  

The first to have it in stock wins!


----------



## scotthillphoto (May 8, 2012)

I ordered from B&H yesterday and have a feeling like I will be waiting forever the cheapest place that actually has them in stock is DigitalRev which are known more for their youtube videos, the cost in US is 3599.... You would think Canon would have stock...lol


----------



## xBlue (May 8, 2012)

If you don't mind paying about $117 extra, you can get it from eBay, US seller shipping from US - No TAX except NJ.
With eBucks you get $72, which almost cancels the difference.
BigValueInc has the body in stock. They posted it on ebay today if I'm not mistaken. They have about 100 of them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221018005874?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6499wt_1071

I'm waiting because I have a felling more sellers are going to have stock this week.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (May 8, 2012)

The only places worth considering are B&H, Amazon, Adorama, and your local pro shop (if you have one). The latter will be the most expensive (because of the local taxes), but, if you build a relationship with them, they'll get you on their own waiting list and you'll know exactly what to expect.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## revup67 (May 8, 2012)

I've personally been buying from this store since the mid 70's. I got the Canon 5D Mark iii with kit lens for $4169 $130 less than all other retail stores through the sales rep named August. They are in NYC and their number is: 800-806-1115. I had asked August if it were OK to publish the price he afforded me on this web site and he had said OK. His extension is 1041 but you will need to ask for him personally.

In addition, J&R just posted a $400 american express rebate when you buy this camera with a PIXMA Pro9000 Mark II Printer. The printer is $299 so you actually can make an extra $100 in savings after you mail in the rebate.
http://www.jr.com/media/Rebates/Cameras_and_Optics/Digital_Cameras/Digital_SLR/CAN16_20120630_v1_m56577569837396699.pdf]Link to rebate: [url]http://www.jr.com/media/Rebates/Cameras_and_Optics/Digital_Cameras/Digital_SLR/CAN16_20120630_v1_m56577569837396699.pdf[/url]

Hope that helps everyone.


----------



## eoren1 (May 8, 2012)

I bought mine from Cardinal Camera in PA (cardinalcamera.com). I looked everywhere in New England and saw them mentioned on dpreview. They had one kit in stock when I called and I snagged it. It's en route now and should be here Wed/Thurs.
I spoke to Mike at the Montgomery Mall store today [(215) 368-9786] to get the tracking info and he told me they are getting a shipment of 25 bodies/kits this week. He had read me the serial for mine on Monday and it ended with a '3'.
I can't vouch for them until I get my camera but they were incredibly helpful, knowledgeable and have 11 stores throughout PA.


----------



## Wideopen (May 9, 2012)

onecall.com seems to have the 5DMIII (bodies only) in stock. ;D


----------



## nolaDB9 (May 9, 2012)

Bought mine over the weekend from 42photo.com with the 24-105L lens for $4,200 and it's scheduled for delivery from UPS tomorrow, 5/10/12. They definitely have stock of both bodies only and kits.


----------



## TC1006 (May 9, 2012)

revup67 said:


> I've personally been buying from this store since the mid 70's. I got the Canon 5D Mark iii with kit lens for $4169 $130 less than all other retail stores through the sales rep named August. They are in NYC and their number is: 800-806-1115. I had asked August if it were OK to publish the price he afforded me on this web site and he had said OK. His extension is 1041 but you will need to ask for him personally.
> 
> In addition, J&R just posted a $400 american express rebate when you buy this camera with a PIXMA Pro9000 Mark II Printer. The printer is $299 so you actually can make an extra $100 in savings after you mail in the rebate.
> Link to rebate: http://www.jr.com/media/Rebates/Cameras_and_Optics/Digital_Cameras/Digital_SLR/CAN16_20120630_v1_m56577569837396699.pdf
> ...



Revup67 - Thank you for the info. $130 less will be one of the cheapest (non-wholesale) prices you will find for the kit. However, the printer deal mentioned is inaccurate. The printer is $499. It is $299 after the $200 rebate. If you buy the dslr kit then only you get the $400 rebate, but at that point you are paying $99 for the Printer.


----------



## revup67 (May 9, 2012)

> Revup67 - Thank you for the info. $130 less will be one of the cheapest (non-wholesale) prices you will find for the kit. However, the printer deal mentioned is inaccurate. The printer is $499. It is $299 after the $200 rebate. If you buy the dslr kit then only you get the $400 rebate, but at that point you are paying $99 for the Printer.



Yes you are correct - thanks for pointing that out but also it is $99 after the $400 rebate is mailed in. This becomes available when you buy it with the camera.


----------



## revup67 (May 9, 2012)

> I ordered from B&H yesterday and have a feeling like I will be waiting forever the cheapest place that actually has them in stock is DigitalRev which are known more for their youtube videos, the cost in US is 3599.... You would think Canon would have stock...lol]I ordered from B&H yesterday and have a feeling like I will be waiting forever the cheapest place that actually has them in stock is DigitalRev which are known more for their youtube videos, the cost in US is 3599.... You would think Canon would have stock...lol



Be careful with DigitalRev. If memory serves me correctly they are in China. I recall this from seeing their ads on Ebay. Also note, more important is their warranty: http://www.digitalrev.com/help/worldwide-local-warranty/NDMzNTc5MQ_A_A . If you are in the US or Canada you want to make sure you get a North American warranty that physically states US and Canada - accept no other as Canon will not repair your product should it fail. I called and verified this back in 2010 with Canon support.


----------



## xBlue (May 9, 2012)

ABT has stock as well (TAX in IL, IN, MI, WI).

I ended up ordering from Beach Camera. Hope they ship it soon.


----------



## amgc32 (May 9, 2012)

xBlue said:


> ABT has stock as well (TAX in IL, IN, MI, WI).
> 
> I ended up ordering from Beach Camera. Hope they ship it soon.



Never heard of Beach Camera are they pretty reliable? They seem to have a good deal on the 5D MK III bundle with 32gb SD card a 580EX II, 24-105mm and a camera bag. But I think they are also out of stock w/ 5d3. I put an order on adorama they said in a few days they'll get shipment but no exact date.


----------



## cayenne (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking to maybe go with Crutchfield....to get their rewards points (will be like $230 worth with purchase of mk3 kit and a prime lens)....free shipping...and they offer 12 mo interest free financing.

You can get the 12 mos interest free at amazon.com......but the rewards points are leaning me to crutchfield.


----------



## GDub (May 10, 2012)

FTR, I ordered a 5D Mark III kit from B&H on May 1st. I just checked my order status and it said, "In stock, order sent to warehouse"!!!


----------



## Squuiid (May 10, 2012)

www.newegg.com have them in stock today! w00t!

body only
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120615

kit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120616


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 10, 2012)

Squuiid said:


> www.newegg.com have them in stock today! w00t!
> 
> body only
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120615
> ...



ARGHHHHHH Is in stock, but CA apply $253.68 tax for Body Only... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Squuiid (May 10, 2012)

Wow, that was quick! Newegg now out of stock. :-\


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 10, 2012)

Squuiid said:


> Wow, that was quick! Newegg now out of stock. :-\



Try refreshing... the first time I entered the site, both items was out of stock


----------



## revup67 (May 10, 2012)

> ARGHHHHHH Is in stock, but CA apply $253.68 tax for Body Only... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I most certainly agree. The tax $$ will only go to waste anyway. Our Gov. Brown the Clown is driving us deeper in debt. Put it toward a new flash or something


----------



## AKCalixto (May 10, 2012)

In STOCK at http://www.abt.com/product/60402.html


----------



## rcarca (May 10, 2012)

Anyone spotted any stock in the UK?


----------



## xBlue (May 10, 2012)

amgc32 said:


> xBlue said:
> 
> 
> > ABT has stock as well (TAX in IL, IN, MI, WI).
> ...



Yes, I bought in the past from them. They're reliable and ship quickly.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 12, 2012)

;D I just bought it from Adorama, Zen mode: ON


----------



## RKK (May 18, 2012)

cayenne said:


> I'm looking to maybe go with Crutchfield....to get their rewards points (will be like $230 worth with purchase of mk3 kit and a prime lens)....free shipping...and they offer 12 mo interest free financing.
> 
> You can get the 12 mos interest free at amazon.com......but the rewards points are leaning me to crutchfield.



I never bought from crutchfield. Do you know the website(s) when I can find some reviews?


----------



## awinphoto (May 18, 2012)

Just bought today from adorama and shipped today from adorama... email helen at [email protected] and she can help you try to secure one... I emailed her and she held one until I was able to order. They are now showing to be backordered... She's the best.


----------



## cayenne (May 18, 2012)

RKK said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to maybe go with Crutchfield....to get their rewards points (will be like $230 worth with purchase of mk3 kit and a prime lens)....free shipping...and they offer 12 mo interest free financing.
> ...



I dunno about any reviews...but they're a reputable site....been in business for decades, catalog only before the internet.

I was very happy with my service, with the exception of the shipment was not signature only, I came home and my camera was left by UPS on the front doorstep. But I ordered, and got it shipped 2 days later, and that delay was due to my CC company wanting to verify with me I'd bought that much. 
I had done phone and web chat with a customer svc guy named Troy, and put his name on my order..and he was watching the order processed...etc.

I used the code I posted here with the rewards system they have there (register for it first before buying) and I now have approx $460 worth of credit, which I'll use for a free battery grip when they come out, plus maybe most of a 2nd battery.

I''ve had friends that have used them for ages for car stereos....they have a 60 day return policy too I think.

I'm not a shill for them, but just posting that it was the best deal I found with the rewards points thing...and I'm happy with my camera so far.

HTH,

C


----------



## RKK (May 19, 2012)

cayenne said:


> RKK said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



cayenne, thank you for your response, appreciate it!
What is the code you are talking about it?


----------



## Hesham (May 19, 2012)

myone said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the best place to buy a 5D Mark III right now? I know Canon has start shipping after the light leak fix and I know some are getting their cameras already.
> 
> ...



check out onecall.com they get stock so often, I got three 5DM3 from them by registering my email in product notification request. they don't have long waiting lists, usually when they receive shipments they appear in-stock (for few hours though).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2012)

Hesham said:


> myone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 
Onecall is a good store, they no longer have Pro Photographers in their brick and Mortar store (Huppins), but they are still a big cut above Best Buy. They are about 20 miles from me, so I shop there often. I can try the gear, and get web prices.

There is also a old fashioned camera store about 35 miles from me where the people who work there are Photographers. Its called Camera Corral in Couer D Alene, ID. I ordered a D800 from them on 4/19, and it arrived Monday 5/14. I received e-mails every step of the way, so I knew exactly when Nikon shipped it, etc. 

I'll be buying most of my gear there in the future. They also have a camera and lens repair shop. They will do mail order business, but their main focus is on local photographers. Its a small store, so they do not stock all the high end lenses and Camera bodies, however, they order them for you and that worked well for me. As much as I like Adorama, One Call, and B&H, I'd like to keep the local old fashioned camera stores around.


----------



## cayenne (May 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hesham said:
> 
> 
> > myone said:
> ...



I'm really surprised at the number of people on here that buy such an expensive tool....locally and have to pay the sales tax (unless you're in one of those few states with no sales tax)....

I figured by now, that most people would be ordering online in order to avoid that extra money.

Wait...I mean....delay paying the tax....'cause I know everyone pays the 'use' tax on it at EOY on their tax forms.

<rolls eyes>


----------



## khutter (May 19, 2012)

Unlike B&H, Abe's, etc., building a cart on Amazon (even ensuring that the 5D / lenses are actually coming from Amazon) does not appear to trigger the current Canon lens / speed light promotion. Am I missing something or is this unavailable from Canon (is it because they're not a Canon authorized distributor)?


----------



## cayenne (May 20, 2012)

khutter said:


> Unlike B&H, Abe's, etc., building a cart on Amazon (even ensuring that the 5D / lenses are actually coming from Amazon) does not appear to trigger the current Canon lens / speed light promotion. Am I missing something or is this unavailable from Canon (is it because they're not a Canon authorized distributor)?



Yep...I wrote amazon and the amazing associated dealer.....

The lens dealer through amazon I was looking at for the 85mm 1.8...did take the original $30 off....but since the camera wasn't also coming through them...they weren't doubling the deal.

Amazon, after I wrote them and sent a link to the Canon official offer link from the canon site, said to ask the amazon dealer to do it, and I explained they would not.

Amazon said sorry but there was nothing they could do...but they did get me a $30 credit anyway on my account, which I used later when buying the RODE microphone.

I ended up getting my camera kit and prime lens through crutchfield, like I'm mentioned earlier on this thread....due to the rewards points....which is equivalent to about $460......due to the doubling of rewards points with that code through EOM.


----------



## khutter (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the Amazon explanation, Cayenne. 

One more question for everyone out there: Does the double savings when buying an EOS body apply to only one lens / speed light per body purchased or one lens / speed light of any particular model, with the ability to receive double savings on multiple items with one body purchase?


----------



## kpk1 (May 22, 2012)

For the next few days I'll be in the states, New York.
I want to buy the 5D3 and as I can see online there is no store to have it.
Do you know in NY a store to have it ?


----------



## TC1006 (Jun 25, 2012)

Revup - I got my 5D3 last week from J&R. I called August per your suggestion and was able to get a $150 discount of the camera. Thank you for that...


----------



## nonac (Jul 2, 2012)

I ordered one today from Crutchfield, looking for all the discounts I could muster. I ordered the kit with the 24-105. The price was $4,299, free shipping, no sales tax. I signed up with a crutchfield account which gave me 5% cash back ($215) to spend at Crutchfied at another time (does not expire). I also linked to Crutchfield through ebates which gets me 2.5% cash back ($107.50). Finally a made the purchase with my Amex card which doubles the warranty on the purchase and gives me another 1% reward ($43.00). In sum the camera will be $4,299-365.50= $3,933.50 and I have a two year warranty.


----------

